# 1/24 bullring



## bigcatracing (Apr 17, 2005)

I am new to this and I'm sure this has probably been asked, but I would like to build a small oval for 1/24 cars I was thinking of a 4x8 with a squeeze in tyd middle of turns 1-2, my question is, is this to small for 1/24 cars I'm jot looking for high speed just something to practice on, I was going to use 3/4 thick mdf with copper tape, any help or input would be great


----------



## tossedman (Mar 19, 2006)

Check this one out.


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Dang, that's cool!!!:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

The big stuff is not my fav... but that said... I always look in on all the threads regardless of the scale. They are all interesting to me. The bullring on that link is *very* cool. What a great idea. That would be an awesome bullring Bigcat.... go for that as long as you got the router fired up. :thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

4x8 would be small for a 1/25th scale car . The bullring shown was for 1/32nd scale cars or so it appears . 

At the minimum I would say that a 4x12 3 lane or a 5x12 4 lane would be better and for better racing stretch that 12 to 16 feet .

You might find a 4x8 suitable for WOMP cars .

Hope this helps as it's only my perpective .

Gonzo


----------



## bigcatracing (Apr 17, 2005)

Thank u all for your input, I think I'm going to build it in two pieces so I can add to it if I wan to


----------

